# Today is the funeral (not tree related)



## STLfirewood (Aug 6, 2008)

My nephew plays on a select baseball team. Before the game 2 kids were playing catch. One boy looked away as the other threw the ball. It hit him right below and behind the ear. The boy was flown to the hospital and did not make it. He died just playing catch. He was 12 or 13 years old. 

Scott


----------



## KMB (Aug 6, 2008)

That is terrible. My heart goes out to the families involved.

Kevin


----------



## gink595 (Aug 6, 2008)

KMB said:


> That is terrible. My heart goes out to the families involved.
> 
> Kevin



+1, wow what a nightmare for the family and community.


----------



## STLfirewood (Aug 6, 2008)

The baseball team was already set up to go to a Cardinals game this week. The Cardinals called and asked if they could put his pic up on the video board and have a moment of silence. The kids on the team don't know it yet but at a future game they are going to get to go in the clubhouse before a Cardinals game and meet the players. They are going to name the field after the child where it happened also.

Scott


----------



## ray benson (Aug 6, 2008)

Sorry to hear that. My grandson recently got hit in the mouth with a ball during his warmups at a baseball game. He looked away, kid threw it and as he turned it hit him in the mouth, broke off one of his front teeth.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Aug 6, 2008)

Very sorry, but words won't do it. Again, very sorry.


----------



## JeffL (Aug 13, 2008)

Thats terrible. What a shock for the family.  Condolences.


----------



## crowbuster (Aug 13, 2008)

wow, that really hits home, my youngest is the same age and has been on all star teams and traveling teams since he was 9. I could not imagine what that would do to the parents or the poor boy that threw the ball. I always tell em to go out there and have some fun. Downright dirty shame, prayers to all.


C.B.


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Sad, sad news*

I coach U-12 Soccer and can't imagine what something like that would do to everyone involved; God Bless him and his family and friends and the other kid who through the ball; he must feel so upset but it wasn't his fault at all.

God must've needed a good young player up there....


----------

